# Beretta U22 Neos (Blazer Ammo) Question



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,

I picked up a bulk 525 round box of Blazer ammo for my Neos. It is 40 grain lead round nose - 1235 FPS. I have not shot it yet. Just wanted to know some opinions on this ammo, and if anyone has shot this ammo in their Neos with good experiences?

I also picked up some Hollow Points. They are the Remington Golden Bullet High Velocity 22 Long Rifle 36 grain 1280 FPS. I have not shot these yet either. I got my Neos a couple weeks ago, and have not had time to hit the range yet.

I appreciate your time


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

So far I have fired 500 rounds of Remington Tornado, 500 rounds of Remington Golden High Velocity, and 500 rounds of Federal 40g High Velocity through my two Neos and they eat 'em up and spit 'em out. The first and third loads don't have very good reputations, but the Neos didn't seem to care at all. I'm impressed with how they just tick right along. Using the Federals my 9yr old little girl put 5 in a row though a bulls eye the size of a silver dollar at 7 yards. (YES, you're darn right I'm bragging!)


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

TGeneC said:


> So far I have fired 500 rounds of Remington Tornado, 500 rounds of Remington Golden High Velocity, and 500 rounds of Federal 40g High Velocity through my two Neos and they eat 'em up and spit 'em out. The first and third loads don't have very good reputations, but the Neos didn't seem to care at all. I'm impressed with how they just tick right along. Using the Federals my 9yr old little girl put 5 in a row though a bulls eye the size of a silver dollar at 7 yards. (YES, you're darn right I'm bragging!)


Nice man. I think I will try some Remington Golden High Velocity next time. I can pick those up for around $23 bucks for 525 rounds. $23 bucks a box is awesome compared to a 9MM or 40Cal. I hope these blazer don't give me to much issues. The sales guy told be the only difference between these and Remington is Remington uses a special coating on there bullets to cause less powder residue for cleaning, and the Blazer doesn't cause much/more anyhow. Hope these Blazer work out.

Thanks for your time


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

About the only issues I have ever had with the Remington Goldens is, at times, the primers seem to go "click" instead of "bang". The rounds seem to be as accurate as any other HV .22 rounds I have fired, but the priming is a little on the sketchy side. I pretty much stick to the CCI ammo now.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

boodaddy said:


> . . . I got my Neos a couple weeks ago, and have not had time to hit the range yet.
> 
> I appreciate your time


Congratulations ! My only Beretta is a 92 FS Centurion (Italian) I bought in 1992.

I did get a Browning Buck Mark last November, so far I have tried two brands of "cheap .22 LR ammo".

1. Per my LGS "smith" where I bought the gun, I ran 100 rounds of CCI Stingers (HV) through it to break in the gun. And then recommended CCI Blazer.

1. Next, bricks of CCI Blazer through it - $20/brick at my LGS - lead round nose - no ammo problems - learned my gun's rails like to "stay a little wet".

2. Currently, I'm using Federal 550 round bulk "Value Pack" - $20/550 at Walmart - 36 grain copper plated hollow point - 1260 fps MV.
This is "packed loose in the box". "Almost" no problems. Did have one brick with a "failure to fire". Ran it again. Pin strikes on opposite sides. No fire.

Have not tried Remington. The LGS "guys" said NEVER use ANY. I don't know exactly "which" Rem. load this was, but a friend bought a Rem. brick "on sale". 
Had so many failures to feed/fire/eject in their Ruger Mark III they gave the remaining 400 rounds to a guy at the range with a .22 rifle. 
I don't know how much credibility to put into these all these "stories above". But, for now I'm sticking with Fed. bulk or CCI Blazer bricks. YMMV.

Here is a great place for info. I've put you into their Beretta sub-forum. I, of course, go to the Browning sub-forum. :mrgreen:

Beretta - RimfireCentral.com Forums


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Congratulations ! My only Beretta is a 92 FS Centurion (Italian) I bought in 1992.
> 
> Here is a great place for info. I've put you into their Beretta sub-forum. I, of course, go to the Browning sub-forum. :mrgreen:
> 
> Beretta - RimfireCentral.com Forums


Wow thanks so much for the info. I will go pick up 100 CCI Stingers to break it in, and then try the Blazer as you have. Thanks for posting that on the RimFire Forums as well. I really appreciate your time and help. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## gindele00 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have to jump in on the Neos talk. I just purchased the Neos for my birthday two days ago. I've only put 100 rounds through it. I field stripped it last night for the first time and when I put it back together I noticed that at the very rear of the gun right above the cocked indicator there are two really sharp points. Does anyone else know what I'm talking about? is this just mine or is this normal. I don't mind it too much, but wanted to make sure there #1 wasn't anything wrong with mine #2 put it back together correctly.

Thanks guys


----------



## Fredn (May 2, 2012)

I purchased a neos 2 weeks ago and have put 300 rounds through it. 

I know exactly what sharp areas you are speaking of. The "dovetail" on the rear most part of the rail is extremely sharp. I now use two sections of cleaning rod as to not come close when cleaning the barrel. Also, be carefull of the ramp. It is extremely sharp as well. The band aids came off a couple of days ago!


----------

